

How can the Apple push notifications be so reliable even on the worst networks? - eliabierii


======
seiji
Probably: efficient message sizes (small/compressed/optimized for high latency
networks), very eager retry rates upon failure, and maybe even
[http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201373](http://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201373)

